# Lilly Kraus



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

She is the first pianist to really help me enjoy Mozart's piano sonatas. She plays them exactly to my taste!

Take a listen for yourself:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> She is the first pianist to really help me enjoy Mozart's piano sonatas. She plays them exactly to my taste!
> 
> Take a listen for yourself:


You style of playing likes a lot like her.
That is a compliment!!!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> You style of playing likes a lot like her.
> That is a compliment!!!


Wow, thank you. I don't really hear it, but I would love to sound like her, and if I do to your ears, that makes me VERY happy.

Thank you so much!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For years, Lily Kraus was the standard bearer when it came to the performance of the Mozart Piano Sonatas on modern piano.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> For years, Lily Kraus was the standard bearer when it came to the performance of the Mozart Piano Sonatas on modern piano.


Very easy to see why! She is phenomenal.


----------

